# [Risolto] Dopo il login in gdm, gnome si blocca!!!

## lucapost

ciao a tutti su un nuovo utente gentoo, ho un probelma con gnome!!! in questi giorni ho aggiornato tutto il sistema 'emerge -uD world' ed in questo momento ho tutti i pacchetti aggiornati. Questo è il mio notebook:

Code:

AsusA6V ~ # uname -a

Linux AsusA6V 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #6 PREEMPT Tue May 16 01:02:47 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GNU/Linux

Il problema è il seguente: avvio il notebook e tutto procede correttamente fino alla schermata di login ( in /etc/rc.conf ho DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" eXSESSION="Gnome"),

poi lo schermo rimane piantato sulla schermata azzurra con la freccetta del mouse che si muove a mio piacimento! Unica soluzione è ctrl+alt+backspace per riavviare X.

Questo è /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

#   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

#   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbLayout" "it"

   Option   "XkbVariant" "basic"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

      SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Qualcuno può darmi una mano?

LucaLast edited by lucapost on Sat May 20, 2006 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

dimenticavo: gnome è il 2.14!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

se stoppi gdm e avvii gnome da linea di comando con startx funziona? da utente? da root?

----------

## lucapost

alla schermata di avvio, ho premuto ctrl+alt+f1, mi sono loggato come root e con '/etc/init.c/xdm stop' ho femato X, poi sempre da root ho lanciato 'startx' ottenendo un risultato simile al precedente, solo questa volta con schermata nera e mouse (con una X come puntatore) che si muove a mio piacimento.

Subito dopo sono andato a leggere /var/log/Xorg.log.0 che vi posto:

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux AsusA6V 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #6 PREEMPT Tue May 16 01:02:47 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 08 May 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 17 10:06:59 2006

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics"

(==) |-->Input Device "Serial Mouse"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first mouse device.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/util,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/local,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1043,1977 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,1173 rev 04 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,173c rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card d000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 01:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1177 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1177 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1177 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0167 card 1043,188a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfaa00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa900000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x52ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (1:1:0), (1,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfeae0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfa9fec00 - 0xfa9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfa9fe800 - 0xfa9fe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfa9f8000 - 0xfa9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfa9fec00 - 0xfa9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfa9fe800 - 0xfa9fe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfa9f8000 - 0xfa9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa9fec00 - 0xfa9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa9fe800 - 0xfa9fe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa9f8000 - 0xfa9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8756  Wed Mar 29 14:29:06 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa9fec00 - 0xfa9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa9fe800 - 0xfa9fe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa9f8000 - 0xfa9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa9fec00 - 0xfa9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa9fe800 - 0xfa9fe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa9f8000 - 0xfa9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 6200 at PCI:3:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.44.02.31.12

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 6200 at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AUO (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): 310 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): Internal Single Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa9fec00 - 0xfa9fecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfa9fe800 - 0xfa9fe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fe7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfa9f8000 - 0xfa9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "basic"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "basic"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.4 (1404)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5400"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4000"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) Synaptics touchpad found

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Synaptics: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "Microsoft"

(**) Serial Mouse: Device: "/dev/ttyS0"

(**) Serial Mouse: Protocol: "Microsoft"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Serial Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Serial Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

(**) Serial Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 70

(**) Serial Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Serial Mouse: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "BaudRate" "1200"

(**) Serial Mouse: BaudRate: 1200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Serial Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Synaptics touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Synaptics DeviceOff called

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

se non sbaglio c'è qualcosa di strano riguardo un certo modulo 'speedo' e forse 4 righe sopra questa..., altro da solo non son riuscito a trovare!!!

Luca

ps: aiutatemi, wmaker è velocissimo ma gnome è decisamente meglio!!!

----------

## diego_82

Senti ma la data è corretta sul sistema? Avevo un problema analogo che era causato da questo...

----------

## Cerberos86

infatti, a me capita una cosa simile quando la data di sistema torna al 1904....

Prova a controllarla e magari a sistemarla con:

```
date
```

e per impostarla:

```
date MMDDhhmmYY
```

Nel caso fosse sballata di molto ti conviene dare anche un:

```
hwclock --systohc
```

Serve per impostare l'orologio hardware a quello di sistema ...

Ciauz

----------

## lucapost

ho appena dato 'date' e mi da l'ora corretta, ho dato ugualmente 'hwclock --systohc', poi ho riavviato X e al login ho selezionato gnome ma il problema non è risolto, esiste un log di gnome per vedere cosa combina e vedere dove si blocca?

Luca

----------

## Cerberos86

prova a controllare il file .xsession-errors nella tua home. Oppure al posto di far partire gdm prova con il startx classico e poi switcha sulla prima console e guarda che errori segnala....  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

una volta comparsa la schermata di login, ho stoppato xdm, sono andato in una console, fatto 'startx' da utente normale, richiuso X visto che ovviamente non funzionava, ho copiato a mano i seguenti messaggi comparsi sullo schermo:

```

The KEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

>Warning   Type "ONE LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called

Synaptics DeviceOn called

Audit: Thu May 18 10:22:11 2006: 6751 X: client 1 rejected from local host

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

waiting for Xserver to begin accepting connections

Audit: Thu May 18 10:22:13 2006: 6751 X: client 1 rejected from local host

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Synaptics DeviceOff called

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/font/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 request (0 Known processed) with 0 events remaing

Xauth: error in looking autority file /home/lucapost/.Xautority

```

e sono andato a leggere /home/lucapost/.xsession-errors:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "lucapost"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/wmaker

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: got signal 15 - exiting...

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

ERROR

ERROR

ERROR

.

.

. (etc.)

.

.

ERROR

ERROR

ERROR

xterm:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"

xterm:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

?????

Cos'è sta roba???

----------

## Onip

Cosa ti restituisce

```
$ ls -l ~/.Xauthority

```

----------

## lucapost

ecco qua: 

```
AsusA6V lucapost # ls -l .Xauthority

-rw------- 1 root root 257 May 16 15:54 .Xauthority

AsusA6V lucapost # cat .Xauthority

��\0MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1�����g��^��_7�     localhost0MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1�����g��^��_7�0MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1sq�{ �FTY��)�z���\0XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1�����q�eMF�'m       localhost0XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1�����q�eMF�'mAsusA6V lucapost #

```

----------

## Onip

ma stai provando a entrare in gnome da root o da utente normale? Nel secondo caso il file .Xauthority che devi controllare è quello nella home dell'utente, non quello di root

Byez

----------

## lucapost

Quello che ho postato e' il .Xauthority nella cartella dell'utente normale lucapost, il possessore di quel file e' root!

e per far il cat devo essere ovviamente root.

 e' giusto, o nei vostri sitemi cambia qualcosa?

----------

## Onip

da me è di proprietà del mio utente

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ pwd

/home/onip

onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ ls -l .Xauthority

-rw------- 1 onip users 118 18 mag 10:01 .Xauthority
```

Prova a cancellarlo, da root ovviamente, e a riavviare Gnome

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

già che ci sei, svuota anche /tmp/

Coda

----------

## lucapost

ho svutato /tmp/ e cancellato .Xautority sia in /root che in /home/lucapost

ho lanciato 'startx' da utente normale ma il risultato per gnome è sempre lo stesso schermo nero.

Ora:

```

ls -l /home/lucapost/.Xauthority

-rw------- 1 lucapost root 101 May 18 14:54 /home/lucapost/.Xauthority

```

un'altra cosetta che può tornarmi comoda, selezionare il testo in xterm in wmaker con il mouse è facile ma quali sono i tasti per copiarlo ed incollarlo? e questo è possibile in una console tipo ctrl+altr+f1? mi basterebbe poterlo poi incollarlo in vi o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## Onip

prova a vedere .xsession-errors adesso, o gli errori che manda startx. Prima diceva di non riuscire ad aprire il file, adesso dovrebbe andare. Magari c'è un altro problema.

Per incollare prova con il tasto centrale del mouse oppure shift + Ins o Ctrl + V

----------

## lucapost

ok, per adesso c'è l'abbiamo fatta! ma ho imparato a non cantar vittoria troppo presto! confermerò che tutto funziona stasera o magari domani.

Concludendo ho cancellato i file .Xauthority e .xsession-errors, riavviato il notebook e loggato in gdm con sessione predefinita gnome!!!

Grazie a tutti!!!

Potrebbe essere che tutto sia stato causato dal fatto che ho lanciato 'startx' da root ma dalla cartella /home/lucapost? altrimenti non saprei spiegarmi il motivo della modifica dei permessi...

----------

## Onip

chi lo sa...

Cmq ricordati, quando pensi di aver risolto, di editare il titolo del primo post e aggiungere il tag [Risolto].

Byez

----------

## lucapost

e in effeti, ho appena riavviato ed il problema si ripresenta!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ps:dubita sempre quando penso di aver risolto un problema ma non sai come!!!

----------

## lucapost

no è un problema solo di gnome, questo pome mi stavo affezzionando a wmaker, e guardate il .xsession-errors prima dell'ultimo riavvio, mi dava un problema anche su firefox:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "lucapost"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/wmaker

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: could not find cursor bitmap file "/usr/share/WindowMaker/Themes/Blue Flower Dark.themed/dot_move.xbm"

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: Error in cursor specification for key "MoveCursor"

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: using default "(builtin, fleur)" instead

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: could not find cursor bitmap file "/usr/share/WindowMaker/Themes/Blue Flower Dark.themed/dot_resize.xbm"

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: Error in cursor specification for key "ResizeCursor"

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: using default "(builtin, sizing)" instead

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: could not find cursor bitmap file "/usr/share/WindowMaker/Themes/Blue Flower Dark.themed/dot_wait.xbm"

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: Error in cursor specification for key "WaitCursor"

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: using default "(builtin, watch)" instead

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: WMRootMenu:format error in root menu configuration "(Graphics)"

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-xremote-client: Error: Failed to find a running server.

No running windows found

/usr/bin/wmaker warning: got signal 15 - exiting...

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

ERROR

ERROR

ERROR

.......

ERROR

ERROR

ERROR

ERROR

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

----------

## lucapost

ho cancellato tutte le cartelle riguardanti gnome sia nella home dell'utente che in quela di root,e con loro tutte le impostazioni, ed ora sembra funzionare, ma aspettiamo...

----------

## lucapost

sono più di 24 ora che gnome funziona correttamente, sono soddisfatto!

Luca.

----------

